# Police Clearance for Employment



## dubss (Apr 7, 2011)

I went to the police station near my home and asked about getting a police clearance required by my new employer. The officer gave me a questionaire that was only in Arabic 

Just wondering how to go about translating this and what else I should expect to get the clearance completed? Thanks!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

there are various typing centres near every police station, they should be able to translate it for you. Failing that your new company should have a PRO who looks after this for you.


----------

